# Using mats in a rented space



## IcemanSK (Apr 19, 2009)

I run my school out of my church. We have very limited space for storing our pads, & other gear as it is. I want to get some mats to introduce rolls, falls & throws.

I'm looking for suggestions as to whether folding or rolling mats are best (given my situation).

Thanks!


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've used 4x8 folding mats, pulling them out when we need them.  They aren't hard to carry and move.  And they don't need a whole lot of storage space.  Rolled mats (like wrestling mats) take up a good bit of space, and they're heavy.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 19, 2009)

The folding matts are probaly your best bet but the roll up ones are alot better if you can figure out how to use them with little space.


----------



## jarrod (Apr 19, 2009)

in terms of storage & easy set up, folders are probably the way to go.  tatami are also an option though they cost more & take a little more time to set up.  i got some inexpensive folders at matsmatsmats.com  

jf


----------



## K-man (Apr 20, 2009)

We use the interlocking jigsaw mats. Takes me about 20 minutes to put down 64 mats and < 5 mins to put away with help. We store them in pairs. That is 32 lots of 2 mats which makes for easy handling.


----------



## Aikicomp (Apr 20, 2009)

IcemanSK said:


> *I run my school out of my church.* We have very limited space for storing our pads, & other gear as it is. I want to get some mats to introduce rolls, falls & throws.
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions as to whether folding or rolling mats are best (given my situation).
> 
> Thanks!


 
+1 That makes two of us. I use three 5x10 folding Swain mats that are 2 in. thick.(they fold into a area that takes up a 2' x 5' space) They are thin enough to move around on and thick enough for ukemi. I originally ordered 1" mats and they sent me 2" instead, when I called and told them of their mistake they said to keep them. I lucked out on that one.

Michael


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 20, 2009)

I've been wondering how to do this for a few months, so a timely thread Iceman. My first inclination has been to go with folding, but have some that a friend gave me, and just don't think they'd be padding enough on a concrete/linoleum floor (on carpeted floor, they're fine). We do a lot throwing/falling. Am thinking now, jigsaw.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's responses! It seems that the rolled home mats are not the best idea according to the wisdom here. Storage is more of an issue with those, apparently.

For my needs, I don't think jigsaw mats will work. I have a friend who uses them in the program he runs out of his church. Will space is an issue for him as well, he is the church's pastor & has much more say in how they alocate space. He has a storage room & a cart to house his jigsaw mats. I have a corner of a tool shed. I might be able to get a bit more room for some foldable mats.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 20, 2009)

kidswarrior said:


> I've been wondering how to do this for a few months, so a timely thread Iceman. My first inclination has been to go with folding, but have some that a friend gave me, and just don't think they'd be padding enough on a concrete/linoleum floor (on carpeted floor, they're fine). We do a lot throwing/falling. Am thinking now, jigsaw.


The folding mats that I've got are about 2 inches thick, and definitely provide ample padding for concrete/linoleum.  I got lucky; walked into a sporting goods store, and got 'em for like 1/2 price.  They do slide around on linoleum, though...


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 20, 2009)

I found some 5' x 10' x 2" mats for $187.00 (wholesale) Sangmoosa.com & then there's Swain 5' x 10' x 2 3/8" for $406.00 (wholesale). Is there a difference worth the price difference?

I don't know how think the mats were that I rolled on back in the day (we did rolls, falls & throws) but I'm figuring that 2" at least is best for safety for both kids & adults. I'd only bring them out for rolls, falls, throws & joint locks (rather than free sparring). I'm also figuring velcro on all 4 sides is mandatory to keep it together & to help prevent slipping (although not a cure-all)

Am I on the right track here or is 1 3/8" sufficient for my needs?

Thanks as always!


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 20, 2009)

Check with a local gymnastics facility.  

Seriously.  

They're all about falling and tumbling.  They might even have better sources...


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 23, 2009)

Should I shoot for a 2" mat or will 1 3/8" do. I figure the safer the better.

Thoughts?


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 23, 2009)

IcemanSK said:


> Should I shoot for a 2" mat or will 1 3/8" do. I figure the safer the better.
> 
> Thoughts?



I guess for me it really depends on the total space. In the HKD club I trained at for years we used a combo of 2" folding mats and regular floor. We did a lot of our training on the floor and relocated to the mats for the harder ukemi.

I'm doing Systema now, and we have what appear to be 1 3/8" mats -- a combination of folders and jigsaw side-by-side. I'm new to this, but the training seems to emphasize rolling more than the hard vertical falls I'm used to, so I find the thinner mats adequate.

As for folders/Jigsaws versus rolled-up mats. I prefer the former. I've used rolled mats without velcro, and I find they slide around, especially on tiled floor. The folders and jigsaw also give a little more flexibility around designing mats for your space.


----------



## jarrod (Apr 23, 2009)

IcemanSK said:


> I found some 5' x 10' x 2" mats for $187.00 (wholesale) Sangmoosa.com & then there's Swain 5' x 10' x 2 3/8" for $406.00 (wholesale). Is there a difference worth the price difference?
> 
> I don't know how think the mats were that I rolled on back in the day (we did rolls, falls & throws) but I'm figuring that 2" at least is best for safety for both kids & adults. I'd only bring them out for rolls, falls, throws & joint locks (rather than free sparring). I'm also figuring velcro on all 4 sides is mandatory to keep it together & to help prevent slipping (although not a cure-all)
> 
> ...



i haven't used swains personally, but i have heard that they are over priced.



IcemanSK said:


> Should I shoot for a 2" mat or will 1 3/8" do. I figure the safer the better.
> 
> Thoughts?




1 3/8 should do fine.  i teach judo, sambo, & jujitsu on 1 5/8 mats with no problems.  one of the drawbacks to thicker mats is that your feet can "stick" to them during a twisting technique & you can break your ankle or dislocate your knee.  really, the worst that will happen on a thinner mat is someone will get the wind knocked out of them, which should just motivate them to learn how to fall better anyway.  also a firm, thin mat more closely mimics the real world environment while providing enough safety.  if you're going to be doing really hard throws or falls, invest in a crash pad.

jf


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 23, 2009)

jarrod said:


> one of the drawbacks to thicker mats is that your feet can "stick" to them during a twisting technique & you can break your ankle or dislocate your knee.



Quite true. With thicker folders, there's also the possibility of getting caught between the mats -- I've jammed a toe or two doing that. I've seen thicker mats that appear to be almost like pillows. Don't care for them.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Gentlemen!

Most of the time during regular class, we'll be on tile or carpet for TKD. I want to get two 5' x 10' folders to bring out for joint locks, falls & throws (although not hard throws).

I understand the "sticking to the mat" & risk of twisting something. It was my concern also. I just didn't know if a thicker mat would afford enough extra protection to warrant the risk to one's ankles.

More to consider, I s'pose. But that's why I asked. Better get all the info I can now, rather than the "I wished I'd known" after the fact.

Thanks again.


----------

